# Anyone tried firehose as a tug?



## Emilio Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

It's kinda the right diameter and should be durable. Maybe stuffed will make a nice material to make tugs from. I think the fire station should replace them from time to time then throwing away the old hose. Anyone done it before?


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Sure, lots of places make tugs out of firehose. You can actually purchase it online in various colors to if you want something other then "dirty white"  

I've used it to make tugs, you really need a commercial grade sewing machine though, it can really tear up a regular one. I also think you need to be careful regarding chemicals, you really don't know where that hose has been, and there are a lot of chemicals being used/released in a fire. My brother is a fireman and has sent me some hose from time to time, but he's careful regarding what he sends since he knows I'll be using it to make toys for the dogs.


----------



## Christen Adkins (Nov 27, 2006)

Jerry (Lyda) makes some really nice ones.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I make them and give to all that trains with us. They last a long time. I make them different lenghts with and with out handles. I've made them up to Four feet long for young dogs too. I even have 5" hose I make bite pillows for the young dogs.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Emilio, we have some firehose tugs also-don't use tugs a lot-especially once the dog is transitioned to a sleeve and/or suit...but they are good for the hard biting dogs, last a long time-I don't like them for INTRODUCING a pup to a tug-but once they are introduced-like them fine.


----------



## Emilio Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. Does anyone have a pic of a firehose tug?


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

I have one and my dog loves the damn thing. I'll go take a pic of it and post it on the other board Emilio. I hate having to put them on photobucket before I can post here.


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

Just keep in mind there are "real" firehose and imitation firehose. 

One of our club members made a bunch several years ago after being given a roll of used hose from the local fire department- they are still being used for OB tugs. These are the good one. 

Another club member bought a couple online that were junk- made from some polyester type hose they fell apart rapidly.

Julie


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

For the HARD biting dogs I leave the rubber lining inside but for the pups I take it out. I don't sew them either, I hot clue them. They last and last. These are made from real fire hose.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

http://protectiondogtrainingclub.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38


----------



## Emilio Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

Jerry Lyda said:


> For the HARD biting dogs I leave the rubber lining inside but for the pups I take it out. I don't sew them either, I hot clue them. They last and last. These are made from real fire hose.


That's a very good tip about the glue, thanks. I was looking for an alternative to stitching. With the glue though I suppose a handle is not feasible? Maybe if it runs right through the tug?


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Runs right through.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Side Note:

If you leave the rubber inside you MUST cut it back about two inches shorter that the outside cover. I make it one inch short on each end in order to clue the outside cover.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Do you use anything special with the hot glue? Ie a special brand or ??? I tried using hot glue with them, just the normal stuff you get a craft store, and it didn't work. Usually I end up cutting the rubber back (my sewing machine can't get through that) and sewing just the outer lining, still really beats up the machine but gets the job done.

I agree they last forever, I haven't had one wear out yet. And a bonus prize they float  The make great retrieve toys for water play, and if I loose one it's not a big deal. I have sealed ends with the hot glue after sewing them, just to make them even more waterproof, then they can sit in the water for hours and never sink.

If I make one specifically for water play I put a piece of pipe insulation into the middle of it, then it doesn't matter if water gets inside or not, it still floats.

Kadi


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

For the inside filler I use the plastic bags from the grocery store. Pack them in tight or loose. Tight to tighter for the big dogs and very loose for the puppies. These will Never sink in water. No special clue just the general purpose high heat type.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Mine appears to be just cut ans sown, I can see the rubber peeking through the fiber on the corners, so it wasn't cut back for sowing. They must have had some machine and needle! :-o They even used string the same color as the tug. LOL Very profesional. I never thouht to see if it floats. I'd worry about losing down the river.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I have a 10 inch french linen tug that I really like. What is the difference between that and the fire hose material?


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

My wife has an industrial sewing machine that she uses to make tugs. We stuff them with jute coffee bags. Dogs love the earthy smell of fresh coffee beans. I got an unlimited amount of these coffe bags if anyone would like some


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Jerry Lyda said:


> For the inside filler I use the plastic bags from the grocery store. Pack them in tight or loose. Tight to tighter for the big dogs and very loose for the puppies. These will Never sink in water. No special clue just the general purpose high heat type.


That's what I use to stuff tugs too! :lol: I've never heard of anyone else doing that before. I use stiff 4" wide military surplus webbing for mine. 

My industrial machine is out of order at the moment, but I have an OLD machine that powers through anything.

I have been looking for sources for french linen and colored fire hose (new). Anyone mind sharing sources? PM would be great!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

This is one of the perks for me being on the fire department....all our old 1 1/2 inch hose comes to me.....so if anyone wants some lengths of it.....let me know....more than happy to share.


----------



## Emilio Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

1.5" diameter? That sounds small. Probably good for reward tugging?


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Emilio Rodriguez said:


> 1.5" diameter? That sounds small. Probably good for reward tugging?


Yes, and I have 2.5" hose as well.....even some 5" from the deck gun......they make great little bite pillows.


----------



## Emilio Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

Lucky ducky


----------



## Jared Martin (Jan 22, 2009)

Man Carol you're lucky. Our department keeps EVERYTHING. They cut it up and use it for demonstrations, use the couplings for practice. You'd be amazed at the things they've come up with to use that left over hose.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I remember the vehicle tow rope my dad made from it. It was kind of nice for reducing the jarring effect.


----------

